# Need help running Ubuntu on Droid X/CM7.



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm just curious if anyone has managed to successfully get Ubuntu up and running on their Droid X using something similar to the Galaxy Tab 10.1?

Everytime I've tried running bootubuntu I get something similar to this (even changing the loop):


```
mknod: /dev/loop1: File exists<br />
mount: mounting /dev/block/loop1 on /data/local/ubuntu failed: No such device<br />
mount: mounting devpts on /data/local/ubuntu/dev/pts failed: No such file or directory<br />
mount: mounting proc on /data/local/ubuntu/proc failed: No such file or directory<br />
mount: mounting sysfs on /data/local/ubuntu/sys failed: No such file or directory<br />
net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1<br />
Setting /etc/resolv.conf to Google Open DNS 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4<br />
bootubuntu: cannot create /data/local/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf: directory nonexistent<br />
bootubuntu: cannot create /data/local/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf: directory nonexistent<br />
Setting localhost on /etc/hosts <br />
bootubuntu: cannot create /data/local/ubuntu/etc/hosts: directory nonexistent<br />
READY TO ROCK AND ROLL BABY! <br />
Brought to you by NexusOneHacks.net and the open source community! <br />
 <br />
chroot: can't execute '/bin/bash': No such file or directory<br />
 <br />
Shutting down Ubuntu<br />
umount: can't umount /data/local/ubuntu/dev/pts: No such file or directory<br />
umount: can't umount /data/local/ubuntu/proc: No such file or directory<br />
umount: can't umount /data/local/ubuntu/sys: No such file or directory<br />
umount: can't umount /data/local/ubuntu: Invalid argument
```
Running CM7 at the moment and I'm open to the idea that this is impossible to do, *but* I'd like to do it just for the sake of doing it if it is possible.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if this will be of any help to you, but I was looking into running BT5 in the X and came across this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074723

Apparently it is running on the Xoom and some have gotten it to work on other devices.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i just now got it running seamlessly on my win7...lol :-D but if u do figure it out....wouldnt mind trying to run it on my fone as well.


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

As far as I can tell, you cannot run Ubuntu on the Droid X. I looked into it a while back but the inability to change kernels and the 'efuse' made it virtually impossible.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

daniel said:


> As far as I can tell, you cannot run Ubuntu on the Droid X. I looked into it a while back but the inability to change kernels and the 'efuse' made it virtually impossible.


I won't get my hopes up then, it didn't seem too promising.

I'm trying to look into BT5 but their download site is too slow to get the file without it timing out for whatever reason. I'll keep trying though.


----------

